# Research participants needed for online survey on possible links between female infertility and issues with gluten



## justineb (Sep 4, 2010)

I have been a member of this forum for over ten years through my own infertility journey and fertility treatments (I was TTC over 40, with immune issues and endo) and am very lucky to be the mum of twin boys who are now 8 (oh my goodness time flies!). I work as an academic researcher and am supervising a student who is doing a postgraduate research project investigating the possible links between female infertility and issues with gluten. 

We are eager to hear about women’s experiences when it comes to gluten and the role it might have played in their infertility journey to gain more information on how nutritionists / nutritional therapists can better support women. If this is you and you are interested in participating, here is the link to the survey: Gluten and fertility: a qualitative survey into the views and experiences of women regarding the rol

Here is more from my student and the details about our study. 

Hi everyone, my name is Dimitra and I am doing my Master’s in Nutritional Therapy at the University of Worcester. Having always being interested in women’s health, I decided to focus my dissertation on infertility in order to explore possible links to nutrition. The study requires completing an anonymous survey that will take approximately 15 minutes. You can withdraw from the study by closing the browser page down without submitting your responses and your data will not be saved.

We are looking for female participants who live in the UK and:
• Have been diagnosed with primary, secondary, or unexplained infertility in the past
• Have not been diagnosed with infertility but have been trying to conceive with no success for more than a year
• Are currently in the process of seeking medical assistance for infertility in order to become pregnant

If this is you and you are interested in participating, here is the link to the survey: Gluten and fertility: a qualitative survey into the views and experiences of women regarding the rol
If you have any questions or would like further information, please contact us.

*Dimitra Diamantopoulou* (Researcher)
Email: [email protected]

*Justine Bold* (Supervisor)
Email: [email protected]

Research study title: Gluten and fertility: a qualitative survey into the views and experiences of women regarding the role of gluten in their infertility journey. Thank you for your time!


----------



## justineb (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi, we are still looking for participants of this survey research study so would be grateful for any responses, thanks
Justine


----------

